# Sharking Tonight w/ MoganMan & I



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Anybody have a yak & want to join us? Haha, don't mean to sound like we're using somebody for their yak, but we'd be more than willing to run your baits out for you if you bring one! We had a buddy who was has one who was supposed to join us but circumstance now warrants otherwise.. 608-558-9386 is my number. Name is Sawyer. Hit me up if you wanna join!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I believe we are meeting Austin out there!


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

Yup! I'll be heading out there soon. I got some spanish mackerel that i'm going to try.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

monster_catcher said:


> Yup! I'll be heading out there soon. I got some spanish mackerel that i'm going to try.


Sounds good man we'll see ya out there.


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Where do you all usually go?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

oldrebel18 said:


> Where do you all usually go?


 
it's a hush hush spot. not a huge secret as a lot of us know about it but we still try to keep it "unknown"


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Have yak will travel, unfortunately I have to leave for work tonight for two weeks. PM me in 2 weeks if y'all want to go.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> it's a hush hush spot. not a huge secret as a lot of us know about it but we still try to keep it "unknown"


except everyone likes to bring their friends there who invite more friends and so on. i was just talking to Don about this, by next year there won't be a single night during the week that someone won't be there. 

I think Don and I are fishing another spot that has produced before. should be interesting to see if the cooler water was brought in the beasts yet.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> foreverfishing said:
> 
> 
> > it's a hush hush spot. not a huge secret as a lot of us know about it but we still try to keep it "unknown"
> ...


Well didn't one of y'all's buddy post a satellite arial photo from their smart phone pin pointing y'all sharkin spot? I think I have it saved on my phone!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> except everyone likes to bring their friends there who invite more friends and so on. i was just talking to Don about this, by next year there won't be a single night during the week that someone won't be there.
> 
> I think Don and I are fishing another spot that has produced before. should be interesting to see if the cooler water was brought in the beasts yet.


Anyone I tell about the spot doesn't even sharkfish unless it's me and them going, I don't just go around willy nilly telling everyone where the hole is!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tell Don to contact me. My son just caught a bunch of Mullet and thru them in the freezer. Ya'll can use them tonight if needed.

Keith


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Well didn't one of y'all's buddy post a satellite arial photo from their smart phone pin pointing y'all sharkin spot? I think I have it saved on my phone!


wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What no nerves were sparked?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What no nerves were sparked?


no sparks. but you should have heard the symphony of clickers this weekend.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What no nerves were sparked?


Sat Photos, Are you kidding me Randall!!!! That's just great, now everyone that did not see the photos LP took standing on the exact spot, or the directions that have been posted so folks can come fish with us are going to know what condos we are talking about........Before you know it there will be a bunch of people having fun catching big ass sharks and talking major pooh to each other about who caught the coolest shark and that is just not acceptable!!! If you don't tell anyone I will save you a spot this weekend. :whistling: UGLY


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Ugly 1 said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


Haha that's good stuff. As far as I know there are no satellite photos, but I couldn't resist in try to start something up!


----------

